# Puppy not himself after shots.....



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

dd's puppy is 12 weeks old today. we got him at 7 weeks and he was so tiny we held off giving him his shots. I've always given our dogs and cats their shots. the thing is we've always had bigger dogs and I've never seen one act like this. Peanut is a lhaso-poo. After his shot he just layed around and didn't play much. Then the next few days he was the same and grumpy. Didn't want to be picked up or anything. this lasted about 4 days. I've watched him the whole time and was ready to take him in to the vet when he started acting more like himself. the question is is this normal? I've never seen our dogs react like this to the shots. Most of the time they don't even know I've given them a shot. Peanut definitely did. Scrappy did throw up once after a rabies shot though. I'm almost afraid to give him anymore but I'm afraid not to. DD would be devastated if he got sick because we didn't give him his shots. this is a very special pup to her. she's not had a lot of luck with pets.......Scrappy killed her pet bird and her cat disappeared. I'm even thinking about maybe taking him to the vet for the next round of shots.


----------



## Tractorgrl (Dec 22, 2005)

It could be a reaction to the shots. Did he receive this rabies shot? A reaction to the rabies shot is more common than a reaction to the DHPP (distemper, hepatitis, parainfluenza, and parvo virus). Depending on what your vet gives there may also have been a leptospirosis vac in that shot too. The leptospirosis vac has been known to cause some reactions which is why some vets do not include it unless you live in an area with a high incidence of lepto. Most reactions to vaccinations are just what you discribe and go away on their own. I would definitely contact your vet though for his/her opinion. In the vet clinic, we typically like to know of any reactions to vaccines or medications for future reference.


----------



## Pyrenees (Oct 23, 2004)

What vaccines did you give?


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

Vaccines activate the immune system, and immune system activation is what causes most of the symptoms we associate with 'flu' in humans. So your pup probably felt like he had the flu.

He may also have some kind of shot allergy, so it probably would be a good idea to get the next series in the vet's office so that if he has a severe allergic reaction they can treat it.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Our dog had a mild reaction to her 1st shots. All I could describe to the vet was that she was 'antsy' & not herself. The next year after shots she swelled up & looked like a Sharpay. (She is a Beagle mix) 

So now we give her a benadryl b/4 her shots & after.

Patty


----------



## ForMyACDs (May 13, 2002)

If an animal is allergic to a vaccine you will see a reaction within 15 minutes of the vaccine, and there is generally no missing it. They range in seriousness from swelling to convulsions. However a reaction is quite rare. In the hundreds of dogs we vaccinate we've only had 2 reactions in the last year and both were on dogs known for reactions (they're always held in the office for 20 minutes after getting their vaccine and epinephrine is kept at the ready in case it's needed. We also have them give the dog vetalog for a few days before and after their vaccine). 

It's also the carrier, not the vaccine that cause the reactions.

However, what you're seeing isn't uncommon after getting vaccinated. We always tell our clients that their dog may be sleepy for a day or two after getting vaccinated (for the same reasons that suburbanite stated) and this is particularly true of puppies.


----------

